# Bolton



## cjmajor (Feb 3, 2006)

Is anyone on here a Bolton Officer?


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

You may get a better response if you ask a question about Bolton, because 1) people may not want to give away where they work and 2) someone who doens't work there or has previously worked their may still be able to answer your questions.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I thought it was a thread about Josh Bolton...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Did you know that the antonym of Bolton is Boltoff?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> Did you know that the palindrome of Bolton is Notlob?


I grovel in your presence of 5 dollar words. But that is not a palindrome.


----------



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

There is a new Chief of Police in Bolton. He's a GREAT guy. They have a full-time opening (must have basic recruit academy). E-mail or PM for more information. 

Brian


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

You're right, 94c...this time.

*Palindrome:* a word or sentence which reads the same backward as it does forward, as "_toot_" or "_Madam, I'm Adam_".

Or "ABBA", for those of you from the 70's and 80's...

Source: The Winston Dictionary, Copyright 1947, The John C. Winston Co., Philadelphia...


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

dcs2244 said:


> I thought it was a thread about Josh Bolton...


No, Michael BOLTON.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

cjmajor said:


> Is anyone on here a Bolton Officer?


I'm not one.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

not not a Bolon police officer sorry pal


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

cjmajor said:


> Is anyone on here a Bolton Officer?





sdb29 said:


> I'm not one.


Negative here too


----------



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

Mortal knight said:


> No, Michael BOLTON.


Is that Michael Bolton the singer? Or Michael Bolton from "Office Space" (great movie)


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

we have a Bolton

http://www.bolton.org.uk/

:grin:


----------



## cjmajor (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a question why Bolton, Ma police and the what their philosophy is for writing people citations for defective equipment (Headlight out). The way people are today i would highly doubt someone knows when their headlight is out. and NO i did not get written up. Just curious.


----------



## id1811xecj (Jun 27, 2004)

cjmajor said:


> I have a question why Bolton, Ma police and the what their philosophy is for writing people citations for defective equipment (Headlight out). The way people are today i would highly doubt someone knows when their headlight is out. and NO i did not get written up. Just curious.


I could see not knowing a tail light was out but a headlight


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm still not a Bolton cop, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night. All the lights worked.


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

cjmajor said:


> I have a question why Bolton, Ma police and the what their philosophy is for writing people citations for defective equipment (Headlight out). The way people are today i would highly doubt someone knows when their headlight is out. and NO i did not get written up. Just curious.


I'm not sure what Michael Bolton's policy is on driving with one headlight out, but awesome question. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

K9Vinny said:


> I'm not sure what Michael Bolton's policy is on driving with one headlight out, but awesome question. Thanks for asking.


Yeah, right. Obviously he didn't get the memo. And we are going to need him to work this Sunday.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Michael Bolton's fiancee has nice headlights....


----------



## coppah914 (Dec 7, 2004)

Cjmajor...Just what is it, ya say ya do?...............................Here.


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

One time on my aunts farm in Bolton the tractor had a headlight out.........................

Bolton=Apples=Cider


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

Did'ya see dem der headlights on dat cow? And where are those TPS reports...


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

cjmajor said:


> I have a question why Bolton, Ma police and the what their philosophy is for writing people citations for defective equipment (Headlight out). The way people are today i would highly doubt someone knows when their headlight is out. and NO i did not get written up. Just curious.


If you can't notice a headlight out, then you've had a few too many. When your lighting REDUCES by 50%, you should notice an issue.

and POLICELABORLAW is right, as someone originally from the Framingham/Natick area, I will attest Vinnie (Chief Alfano) is the man! GREAT guy.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Yea he is.


----------

